# POSSIBLE accident.



## treeman82 (Jan 12, 2003)

I was out getting some food early this morning with a friend when we started talking with some guy that we met in the resteraunt. The reason I say possible, is because I am not too sure how honest this guy was being with us. Here is what he told us though. Down in Armonk (a town that borders both Greenwich, CT and Bedford, NY) A woman was driving her car down a road, and for no apparent reason a tree which was slated for removal fell on the car. In the back of the car were 2 young girls, about 6 - 8 years in age. The girls both suffered some cuts on their faces and other relatively minor stuff, from what I understand. The tree that fell had a big X on it. Apparently, the woman went to the attorney general and the guy said to them to just throw out a figure for what they wanted. What the girls wound up with, is a $175,000 trust fund for each girl, and full medical for the rest of each of their lives. The trust funds cannot be touched till the girls are 25, so that will be a heck of a lot of money right there. 

Just food for thought, again... not too sure how true this is. Lync may know more than I do.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 12, 2003)

In D.C., last year I think, a couple found a tree that fell in the street early one morning and decided to crawl up under it and pretend they got hit by it, they got busted. 
D.C. is notorious for not being able to keep up with the tree work, huge dangerous trees everywhere just falling apart.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Believe this one?*

Reading these two posts some how reminded me of a story a "tree guy" told me one day, swears it is true. I seriously doubt it.

He said he was out working with a crew one day and they were cutting up trunk of tree lying on the ground. I cannot remember what size saw he was using (it will not matter anyway), but he stated as he was cutting he felt the saw hit something immediately saw the saw kickback toward his face.

As the saw was moving backward toward him he thought to himself he only had a second to decide what to do. Anyway, the saw came back supposedly and his finger released the throttle.
He took his other hand and "caught the moving chain and bar" with enough strength to stop the chain.

He said " Now don't get me wrong, I ended up with my gloves being cut, but I am so strong, I stopped that chain with one hand."

Good story but too many holes in this one.


----------



## Jock (Jan 12, 2003)

was he wearing a cape?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2003)

It`s possible inertia tripped the chain brake and it was already stopped when he grabbed it.
Other than that he`s full of poo poo.


----------



## lync (Jan 13, 2003)

*possible accident*

Matt

The first i'm hearing about it. I'll try to find out more info.

Corey


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm with kevin on the chainbreak possability, and the poo-poo.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 13, 2003)

i don't think a zen master could do that without correct non rolling idle/ inertia brake/ gloves in some mixture.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 13, 2003)

Corey, from what this guy was saying the accident happened over by 128 about 2 or 3 years? ago.


----------



## DDM (Jan 13, 2003)

Something ive been Curious about, Lets say abc Tree service is working on O a Large dead Red oak. They start Work on the tree get half of the tree removed on day one That nite part of the rest of the tree falls on the homeowners car Is ABC responsible?


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave, I think that ABC could definately get sued for that. A good lawyer would find SOME way to place the blame on ABC, and of course they would win.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 13, 2003)

I heard this many years ago...... that once a tree is under contract, it becomes the responsability of the contractor... a matter between insurance companies... Though that info was word of mouth and should be considerred suspect.
God Bless,
Daniel


----------



## TREETX (Jan 13, 2003)

I passed one up this morning because I didn't want to be responsible for it.

A post oak that uprooted. Call at midnight. Limbs through roof and tree precariously balacing waiting to crash the house.

I sent them to a tree guy here who owns a crane.

I was too ????ed afraid that after we shook on the deal and I was gasin' the saws, the tree would crash down.


----------



## geofore (Jan 14, 2003)

*tree in house*

Treetx, if ever you do a tree like that one take pictures from inside and outside of the house before you contract the tree so any arguments the lawyers make afterwards are on the up and up. You would not want to be sued for dropping the tree on the house if a storm put it there first. Yes there are people out there that have tried that one when their homeownners policy would not cover all of an act of God but would be more than willing to go after an insurance company that covered me. Once you cut it up and haul it away there is no evidence of how it came to land on the house. A picture is worth a thousand words or in some cases thousands of bucks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 14, 2003)

Have a clause in the contract for failure work that agrees that due to the high level of risk involved the contractor is not responsible for damage incured during the removal. 

I've always expalined that some of that stuff can fall out when climbing or whatever.

I've only cut wood out of a house once though.


----------

